# New England Electronic Crimes Task Force [01/12/05]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The *New England Electronic Crimes Task Force* 
will host the next Quarterly Meeting at:

Babson College's 
Sorenson Center 
from 
9:00 a.m. - 11:30 a.m.
January 12, 2005

A continental breakfast sponsored 
by Booz Allen Hamilton will be offered.

RSVP's can be made to our e-mail address at [email protected]

Future messages are forthcoming and will include the meeting's itinerary & directions.

Please contact Jill Leavens (617-303-5649) or Jon Murphy (617-303-5645) with any questions.

With the passage in October 2001 of the USA PATRIOT Act, the U.S. Secret Service was authorized to establish a nationwide network of electronic crimes task forces, based on the agency's highly successful New York City model (http://www.4law.co.il/229.pdf) . The task force approach developed by the Secret Service has generated unprecedented partnerships among federal, state and local law enforcement, the private sector, and academia. These partnerships have experienced remarkable success in detecting and suppressing computer-based crime.

The New England Electronic Crimes Task Force is one of eight task forces (Boston, Miami, Charlotte, San Francisco, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Chicago, and Washington, D.C.) established as a direct result of the anti-terrorism USA PATRIOT Act, which was passed by Congress in response to the September 11th attacks on America.


----------

